# Lightroom mobile Speed problems with Ipad 3, ready for real work ?



## freecall (May 18, 2015)

Lightroom mobile Speed problems with Ipad 3, ready for real work ?

Hello 


after a lot of positive articles about Lightroom mobile I gave it a try for a wedding anniversary but run into a lot of performance issues just working on about 400 photos which made this software unusable for me as a solution to crop & pick JPEG as reference for the RAW files on LR on my Laptop.


My setup is


- D800 shooting Raw & jpeg basic 
- JPEG basic  transferred to ipad 3 camera roll & imported into LR mobile for crop & WB & pick  (2.3 to 2,8 MB files)
- Ipad sync at home with LR on my Laptop over adobe cloud

- JPEG flags are synced to RAW file in LR laptop


Now the performance


- opening any edit function in LR mobile (crop , WB ) takes approx 20-30 sec until the functions is ready to work
- clicking on the next photo in filmstrip .. again 30 sec until crop frame is fully displayed
- syncing 400 photos from LR mobile to LR laptop takes 16 hours ...


Above with a IPAD 3, 2,5 Giga free space and a ADSL network of 1MB up & 19  MB down at home.


So my question is ..is LR mobile too slow on a Ipad 3 or are there any performance settings for optimization ?


Same for Adobe cloud .. 16 hours even with my rather normal ADSL connections for 400 x 2,8 MB files looks very long /


Any suggestion for making this setup a working solution ?


regards Bjoern


----------



## clee01l (May 18, 2015)

I found that my iPad2 was inadequate for handling the 36mp D800 images.  I think the LR Mobile tools are adequate for images captured BY the iPad but if you import any 36mp JPEGs to the iPad it will choke on any type of pros processing. 

IMO, the iPad is not suitable for commercial photographic work.  Remember Apple is gearing the iPad image levels at the "Selfie" society. 

Also ADSL may be too slow. ADSL upload is around 1/3 or less  of the speed of ADSL downloads.  You were probably naive to think the iPad was suitable for real work. Iy is simple not designed for heavy workloads.  It probably has less combined storage and RAM than one or two of your camera cards.


----------



## freecall (May 18, 2015)

Hello clee,

I don't try to use 36mb d800 files at all in LR mobile or on iPad...all I try is to sync 2.8 MB basic JPEG files... A size which should not a challenge to either LR mobile nor my iPad 3 ?

Regards 

Bjoern


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 18, 2015)

Agreed, but I wonder if the small amount of free space on your iPad may be a factor? I haven't heard that there's a specific rule about keeping a certain amount of free space, so I may be wide of the mark. But I run an iPad retina (is that an iPad 3?) and I don't have the issues that you report, but I have 30gb free space.


----------



## bola_dor (Jul 10, 2015)

I have same problem with a Samsung Note 4,
Did you find any work around?


----------

